# Lekarze > Forum kardiologiczne >  Spadek ciśnienia po wysiłku

## kuba12345

Witam zauważyłem że spada mi ciśnienie po wysiłku fizycznym 
 Przed ćwiczeniem 140/87 puls 86
 a po 20 pompkach 121/70 puls 93
 to normalne czy coś nie tak jest ?

----------


## SirArgal

Kiedy wykonujemy jakieś ćwiczenia, ciśnienie krwi wzrasta, ale później się obniża, często do wartości niższej niż przed cwiczeniem. To normalna reakcja organizmu (dlatego osobom z nadciśnieniem tetniczym zaleca się umiarkowany wysiłek fizyczny).

----------

